# 2610 or 3610 could not find anything



## 007Flo (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi I´m new to this Forum and tractors 

I bought a Ford tractor, the seller has no documentation to the tractor. 
Ok so i checked (by Police) if it´s stolen, it´s not  
I want to get a duplicate of the tractor papers, but my Ford dealer (i live in Austria/ Europe) is unable to find data about correct model/Year.

I found a sticker under the Hood, which means BA414c and serialnumber PA06609.

I was looking for vin decoder´s etc. but nothing seems to work. 

Does anyone have an Idea which model/year it could be, the decal on the hood means 2610 but the wheelbase Looks like a 3610.

There is also a digger mounted to the back.


PS: Sorry for my bad english and/or misspelling


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Were did you get this serial number? There should be a foil tag on the underside of the hood, above the battery. The number you have provided almost sounds like a model number. The other spot to find the serial number and model number is the flat area just above and to the rear of the starter on the bell housing.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello 007Flo,

Greetings from across the sea! Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

Your model number BA414C translates as follows:
BA4 = Ford Model 2910 (1983-1990)
1 = Diesel
4 = Independent PTO 540 RPM
C = 8 speed transmission (4x1 + Hi-Lo shifter)

I cannot help you with the serial number PA06609. The "A" prefix normally indicates Antwerp, Belgium manufacture. But I have no idea what the "P" indicates. Perhaps a specific manufacturing plant in Antwerp? 

The sticker under the hood should have a manufacturing code, telling you the year/date when the tractor was assembled. If the sticker is illegible, look for numbers stamped into the metal on a flat spot on the clutch housing just above & behind the starter. They should be the same numbers as on the sticker. Let us know what numbers are stamped there and we'll try to determine date of manufacture for you.


----------



## 007Flo (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot! 

I´ll look for other numbers, the numbers i provided, are from the sticker under the hood.

next week´the tractor will be delivered, so I´ll take a closer look to it.

Maybe I´ll find something in Belgium with these informations.

Thanks a lot I´ll post if I find something about the PA number.


----------



## cdf1961 (Dec 2, 2014)

*tractor id*

any help with the number BA412K


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cdf1961,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Model number BA412K translates as follows:
BA4 = Ford model 2910 (1983-1990)
1 = diesel engine
2 = Transmission driven PTO 540 rpm
K = 6x4 manual reversing transmission

Does the above fit what you have?? Sometimes these old tractors are cobbled together with parts from many different tractors. I call my tractor the "super mutt", but it works really fine


----------



## cdf1961 (Dec 2, 2014)

*tractor id*

I think it does-my hydraulic system failed-the tractor seems to have a piston pump on the left side. The 6 x 4 and hyd pump have the local dealer confused, he thought it was a 4610.
additional info-
C701663 serial number
3E04B unit number
3B25A engine number
3B2A hyd pump number

it also has 16.9 x 24 wheels


thanks
charlie


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Charlie, 

The numbers given in your post translate as follows:

C701663 serial number - Consistent with May 1983 tractor manufacture/assembly.

3E04B unit number - Tractor was assembled on May 4th, 1983 by the day shift.

3B25A engine number - Engine was assembled on February 25th, 1983 by the morning shift.

3B2A hyd pump number - Hydraulic pump was assembled on February 2nd, 1983 by the morning shift.


----------



## cdf1961 (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks.
what's the best way to track down parts since the dealer only shows an 8 x 2 transmission and a engine mounted gear pump or trans mounted pump?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Charlie,

The best way to track down parts is to call Messick's Farm Equipment (sponsor on this forum - see top of home page). 

The 6x4 manual reversing transmission was usually installed for loader operations. Your tractor probably had a loader on it originally. Must have been a special order transmission, as the New Holland Online Parts Store lists only an 8 speed transmission. Are you sure that you have the 6x4 manual reversing transmission, or an 8x2 tranny??

Messick's Farm Equipment lists both the engine mounted pump and the center housing mounted pump. Both are gear type pumps. See attached parts diagrams.

Messick's will get you the correct parts. Their parts hotline is 1-877-260-3528. Also use their parts diagram section to locate parts.


----------



## cdf1961 (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks again-
6 x 4 for sure

I've tried to attach pdf of hyd pump


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That's an engine mounted piston pump. I suspect that someone swapped the pump somewhere in the past. Your 2910 is supposed to have a gear-type engine mounted hydraulic pump, or a gear type hydraulic pump mounted on the center housing. . 

Afterthought - Maybe someone also swapped the transmission in the past?? Where are you getting the serial and model numbers?? From the sticker under the hood? If so, look for numbers hand-stamped into the metal on a flat spot on the clutch housing just above and behind the starter.


----------



## cdf1961 (Dec 2, 2014)

looks like I may have something a little unusual? I can see why the dealer may be having some difficulty with parts.
The numbers are on the tin plate and stamped into the casting as well.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Reading the posts, looks like two different numbers people are responding to. 1. a BA414c 2. a BA412K which would relate to differing builds on the tractor.


----------

